# Croatia NHL 03 May



## A_Skywalker (Apr 28, 2009)

03 May 13:30 Dinamo Zagreb v HNK Rijeka 1.28 4.50 8.50      
03 May 13:30 Hajduk Split v Varteks Varazdin 1.16 6.00 11.00      
03 May 13:30 HNK Cibalia v Croatia Sesvete 1.36 4.00 7.50      
03 May 13:30 NK Osijek v NK Zadar 1.66 3.40 4.50      
03 May 13:30 NK Zagreb v Inter Zapresic 1.83 3.30 3.75      
03 May 13:30 Slaven Belupo v HNK Sibenik 1.72 3.40 4.20


----------

